# What's going to be your next gaming purchase?



## DoctorGallifrey (Dec 19, 2014)

This could mean for a new console or just a new game. 




I'm going to buy a PS4 shortly after Christmas. I was originally going to buy a Wii U for the fam, but knowing how they are with games, it would be a waste of money.


----------



## spCrossing (Dec 19, 2014)

Pokemon ORAS and Fantasy Life for Xmas.


----------



## Radda (Dec 19, 2014)

Tomodachi life probably.


----------



## Nerd House (Dec 19, 2014)

Most likely The Evil Within if it goes on a deeper sale on Steam.


----------



## Feloreena (Dec 20, 2014)

I've asked for Fantasy Life and Ocarina of Time for 3DS for Christmas. Otherwise I am keeping an eye out for a few games in the Steam Sale. If they come down to a price I'm happy with I have a few purchases in mind.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2014)

Maybe the FF games on Steam if they lower the prices. Too bad they put down Project D Online.. well it was half-baked but still.. well the developer guy's fault


----------



## Chris (Dec 20, 2014)

_Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_ for the Wii U.


----------



## PurplPanda (Dec 20, 2014)

My parents are getting me the Pokemon ORAS dual pack for Christmas, and I think they're also getting me Super Smash Bros. for Christmas as well.


----------



## n64king (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm gonna say Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker or Pier Solar.


----------



## Incu-chan (Dec 21, 2014)

Probably Majora's Mask 3D. I'd get Ocarina of Time instead but apparently they don't sell it anywhere near me anymore, which is a shame.


----------



## ryan88 (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't know. Maybe some rank on a minecraft server


----------



## WonderK (Dec 22, 2014)

Buying a new graphics card for my gaming rig.


----------



## the groke (Dec 30, 2014)

maybe rune factory
i've never played it before but it sounds alright


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 30, 2014)

as for now steam stuff gonna grab that ff iv now that it's on 50% :3


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 30, 2014)

Waaait, when did the remake for FF IV get ported to the PC? I don't remember that happening...


----------



## Bassy (Dec 30, 2014)

MAJORA'S MASK IS COMING TO THE 3DS. *tear*

Not sure if I won't buy anything in the meanwhile, but it's the one game I know I'll buy for sure! 

Just realized: Monster Hunter 4 is coming to the 3DS too with an online co-op *drool*


----------



## azukitan (Dec 30, 2014)

The only game I'm hyped up for at the moment is Story of Seasons for the 3DS; however, the initial release date isn't until the end of February. I'm super psyched to play it!


----------



## Joy (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe Fire Emblem: Awakening...?

Might even buy the Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trigolgy on the eshop
Buuut I like physical copies of games so I'm still deciding.
I do wanna buy my first Ace Attorney game though.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 31, 2014)

chuchoo said:


> Waaait, when did the remake for FF IV get ported to the PC? I don't remember that happening...


Sometime ago. They also have VII and VIII along with III and the newer ones


----------



## Wholockian (Dec 31, 2014)

Well, game messed up what they were supposed to give me (they gave me ?15 on my Microsoft account, rather than 3 months of gold), so I'm probably going to get a new game from the online xbox store ;3;


----------



## Astro Cake (Dec 31, 2014)

Probably Wind Waker HD.


----------



## chuchoo (Dec 31, 2014)

MGS: Ground Zeroes once it goes on sale for cheaper than it is now. They'll inadvertently be a GOTY version of MGSV with Ground Zeroes bundled with it so I'm tempted to wait for that


----------



## Tao (Dec 31, 2014)

Depends. My birthday in February is likely the next time I'm going to have money to throw around.

I'll either go for;
- a PS4
- Mario Galaxy 2, Skyward Sword, 3D world and Tropical Freeze.


I like buying games in bulk :3


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm not sure, probably an amiibo, but purely video game wise I'm not sure, I'm considering the new Kirby game.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Dec 31, 2014)

I'll really want to play Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves once I finish the second one.


----------



## RayOfHope (Dec 31, 2014)

...


----------



## Shayminslicker (Jan 1, 2015)

Hopefully I can buy Super Smash Bros Melee soon. That's the only smash game I have yet to play.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm splurging a bit and buying myself both a Vita and a Wii U. Both finally have enough games that I want to go for it. Also, because of the US dollar -> Japanese yen exchange rate, a new Japanese Vita is about $60 cheaper than a new US Vita, so I feel like I can afford it more.


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Jan 1, 2015)

Definitely Fantasy Life. It looks so fun and interesting! 

Sadly, all the stores I've visited didn't have it.


----------



## Libra (Jan 1, 2015)

If a miracle happens and I somehow get a Wii U, then definitely _Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker_. Thanks, Justin, I'm still blaming you for this. <3

But for my 3DS, I'm not sure, really. I think I'd like to play _Story of Seasons_, but there has been no confirmation if it'll ever come to Europe. Maybe the new Pokemon, but other than that, there aren't really any games I plan on buying. But I'll be looking forward to what new games come out in 2015.


----------



## Icewolf (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm probably going for Super Smash Bros. for Wii U.


----------

